# NICE JUG repair question



## cowseatmaize (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, are there any pottery /jug repairers/restorers out there. I have one that I know is good and I'll post more and maybe some pictures if I get a response. It has many elmers glue repairs now. I was thinking of bondo. I just know it's worth preserving, I'm guessing mid 1800's American and named. Money is a problem but...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 20, 2006)

What the hey, here's a pic. Note the ton of glue on the bottom but also the at least 4 way crack it's holding togeter. The top is the easy part I think.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 20, 2006)

I've done a couple of crocks i dug from Civil War sites and had sentimental value.
 I used a modeling clay , let it harden, then mixed acrylic paint to match color.
 Not a professional method I know but simple and looks ok.
 Wouldnt recommend for something of high value.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Sentimental Crock? Hummmm.

 I never thought of modeling clay. Good idea though.

 I have had some success with plaster of paris and latex paint. I use an epoxy to glue them with and clear fingernail polish to finish with. Fingernail polish is nearly bullet proof and adds extra strength.

 Next time I think I'll try modeling clay.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 20, 2006)

sentimental , as in, they were some of the first civil war items I dug when I was a kid.
 How can you throw away stuff like that?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, I got some of that kind of stuff.


----------

